#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-10-18
<bkerensa> valorie: Check these out http://ubuntuone.com/1rNsX3AhvD0x0OtUJRy6XV
<valorie> I didn't find you a shirt yet
<valorie> but I'll work on it
<bkerensa> valorie: :D ok have fun down there in Mountain View
<valorie> working hard here, and trying to caffeinate
<valorie> when is your party?
<bkerensa> valorie: Saturday from 5pm to 7pm
<shannonlucas> bkerensa: Those are nice!
<bkerensa> shannonlucas: Yeah we made some white shirts for Global Jam
<bkerensa> I think every event release party and global jam we will try and have shirts
<bkerensa> "D
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-10-19
<ievans3024> anybody here also a part of a local fsf community?
<bkerensa> Anyone have a laptop and know there average CPU temp? Via like acpi -V?
<valorie> $ acpi -V
<valorie> Battery 0: Full, 100%
<valorie> Battery 0: design capacity 5100 mAh, last full capacity 4979 mAh = 97%
<valorie> Adapter 0: on-line
<valorie> Thermal 0: ok, 86.0 degrees C
<valorie> Thermal 0: trip point 0 switches to mode critical at temperature 105.0 degrees C
<valorie> Thermal 0: trip point 1 switches to mode hot at temperature 100.0 degrees C
<valorie> Cooling 0: LCD 0 of 10
<valorie> Cooling 1: Processor 0 of 3
<valorie> Cooling 2: Processor 0 of 10
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-10-20
<bkerensa> Good Night
<ievans3024> a co-worker of mine (the guy who supports the registers and many workstations at my work,) has been implementing ubuntu to do so for a while now
<ievans3024> any suggestions on introducing him to the idea of joining the loco?
<bkerensa> ievans3024: Invite him to a Ubuntu Hour or event? I'm unsure who the WA LoCo lead is but he might be able to help or valorie
 * seattlegaucho is pleased to see we seem to have a bunch of new faces around here
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> valorie: Membership Meeting starts in 35 mins or so 
<bkerensa> :D
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-10-21
<valorie> shoot, missed it
<valorie> we are pretty much done with our book now
<bkerensa> valorie: tenach is in the club
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa is still waiting in #ubuntu-meeting
<tenach> valorie: I made ubuntu membership. :D
<tenach> also: I need to get involved in LoCo activities! Hahaha. Four years and no event yet.
<bkerensa> tenach: wow
<bkerensa> tenach: I still dont know who your loco lead is
<bkerensa> :D
<tenach> bkerensa: I know, right?
<bkerensa> tenach: wow
<bkerensa> they didnt even ask me to introduce or any questions
<bkerensa> just automatic membership
<bkerensa> :D
<Guest56801> bkerensa: Grats
<valorie> congratulations!
<valorie> I knew you would make it, you so deserve it
<bkerensa> was just kind surprised
<bkerensa> I figured they might ask for my introduction or a few questions for procedure atleast
<bkerensa> thanks shirgall
<bkerensa> :D
<Guest65598> I seem to have trouble with my nick today :/
<bkerensa> Guest65598: Indeed what happened?
<Guest65598> bkerensa: I tihnk my script to identify myself to Freenode broke
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> do you use a bnc or irssi with script?
<Guest65598> irssi
<Guest65598> "Nick shirgall is temporarily unavailable"
<valorie> you can ask the freenode sysops to kick your ghost, shirgall
<Guest65598> I managed to renamed myself to shirgall once and it popped me out again immediately. Very odd.
<seattlegaucho> Guest65598: some nickserv issue?
<Guest65598> seattlegaucho: Or a relogging issue
<seattlegaucho> :/
<seattlegaucho> good luck
 * seattlegaucho heads to the bus
<bkerensa> uhh
<bkerensa> what is a hackergotchi
<bkerensa> ?
 * bkerensa waves
<shannonlucas> morning
<bkerensa> shannonlucas: Did I meet you at OSCON?
<shannonlucas> No, I haven't made it down to OSCON. If you go to any Drupal events, you may have met me at one of those.
<bkerensa> Oh nope but Drupal had a booth next to us at OSCON
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> they use Ubuntu :D
<shannonlucas> They're hosted at the OSU OSL.
<shannonlucas> And Ubuntu uses Drupal :-p
<bkerensa> Yep for some things :D
<shannonlucas> Wish we could get more folks in the Drupal community using Ubuntu on their laptops. Most of them use Macs.
<bkerensa> I'm kind of interested to see what happens with Linux when OEM's start making UEFI chipsets to support Windows 8
<bkerensa> I think MSFT just did this uefi thing to nuke Linux
<shannonlucas> I think it's more a question of them not caring about the impact on anybody else. They're kind of like Oracle in that respect.
<bkerensa> LOL
<shannonlucas> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/what-should-canonical-have-named-ubuntu-1204-release
<shannonlucas> I just added "Pontific Porcupine" :-p
<seattlegaucho> what's the actual name of 12.04?
 * seattlegaucho couldn't find it in the ubuntu site 
<shannonlucas> Precise Pangolin
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-10-22
<celltech> Does anyone know how to get to the update manager in 11.10?
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-10-15
<savedjuli> hi
<Dan68> hey
<savedjuli> how's going?
<Dan68> oh good, I believe we talked just yesterday?
<savedjuli> we did, just about the weather :)
<Dan68> lolyep
<Dan68> How has it been since then?
<savedjuli> good
<savedjuli> I've been this morning with my english tutor and now I'll try to "study" a little... you know, with music, checking email, twitter, etc... i.e. "really focused"
<Dan68> yeppins
<savedjuli> good night
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-10-16
<savedjuli> hi
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-10-17
<savedjuli> hi
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-10-18
<savedjuli> hi
<thefinn93> hi
<thefinn93> welcome to the deadest channel on Freenode
<savedjuli> I think that there's more that one dead channel... 
<savedjuli> *than
<thefinn93> this one is exceptionally dead
<savedjuli> that's a shame...
<savedjuli> but then, why is there still people in the channel?
<thefinn93> good question. I know some of these people are active elsewhere, i've met MarkDude and valorie IRL so i can confirm they're not bots... I'm just here so that in the event that something does happen on this channel I know about it and can get involved ASAP
<savedjuli> oh, ok  :)
 * MarkDude has suggestion
<MarkDude> for irc purposes a PNW channel would be Oregon, and a few other places
<MarkDude> And thefinn93 - dont forget when I went to help Oregon team as lead, WA was able to really help. Things ebb and flow
<thefinn93> indeed
<MarkDude> Stretch the channel a bit- to include others- maybe even folks from Free Geek Vancouver
<thefinn93> that'd be cool
<thefinn93> #ubuntu-cascadia
<MarkDude> Invite makers
<MarkDude> PNW has already existed
<thefinn93> oh ok
<MarkDude> So you are in WA?
<MarkDude> Here is the plan, go to LUGs and find folks 
<thefinn93> yeah
<thefinn93> in WA
<MarkDude> Yep
<thefinn93> but have no time
<MarkDude> Ok
<MarkDude> well- aim to have 10-20% of helpers from outside the area
<MarkDude> its good to have peolple to talk to 
<MarkDude> or make a simple bot that explains the basics
<MarkDude> you have time for making bot?
<MarkDude> If not- machine to host it
<thefinn93> i have machines to host it, i have a supybot to be a bot, but not sure how to make it explain shit
<thefinn93> MarkDude: what message do you want to hand out?
<thefinn93> i'll see if i can get this guy to do it
<MarkDude> We are a team in transition
<MarkDude> be patient, people dont always answer in 2 minutes, etc
<MarkDude> and mostly to give a list of 3-5 links to get people some more details
<thefinn93> mk
<thefinn93> i'll see what i can do
<valorie> thefinn93: we're all in the same boat -- wanting a group, but all too busy to provide leadership
<valorie> bagging on the channel won't help us recruit some folks with time to give
<thefinn93> valorie: sorry :(
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-10-19
<MarkDude> Hello valorie 
 * MarkDude wants to see if some Penguin magic can be used to help
<MarkDude> *Penguin sparkles*
<savedjuli> hi
<Salt> yo
<savedjuli> someone told me yesterday that this was the deadest channel on Freenode... you think so?
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-10-20
<savedjuli> hi
<savedjuli> hi
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-10-21
<savedjuli> hi
#ubuntu-us-wa 2014-10-16
<valorie> KDE/Kubuntu meetup tonight: http://www.meetup.com/KDE-Users-Seattle/events/208207812/
#ubuntu-us-wa 2017-10-19
<kyrofa> valorie, when you mentioned dropping a mail to the PNW list, were you referring to this one? https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-us-pnw
<valorie> yup
<valorie> that pre-existed the state teams that the LoCo council insisted up
<valorie> upon
<valorie> which sort of ended enthusiasm here at least, unfortunately
<valorie> at least they didn't kill the list though
<valorie> I always mail at least wa and pnw if not Oregon and Idaho as well
<valorie> depending on the occasion or issue
<kyrofa> Good deal
<kyrofa> valorie, that exact issue is of interest to the CC. Stay tuned
<valorie> nice
<valorie> I think the horse has long ago left the barn
<valorie> on the other hand there was quite a bit of interest at the SeaGL conf
<valorie> it's too bad I didn't have cards printed or something
<valorie> but it surprised me
<kyrofa> Yeah things seem to be reinvigorating, I hope the trend continues
<kyrofa> I like the idea of essentially having a larger loco, but even the WA loco is spread out enough that events are typically super far from me
<kyrofa> Otherwise I could be bringing swag
<valorie> that was the point of pnw -- get a critical mass
<valorie> and often people from Vancouver WA for instance would rather go to Portland
<valorie> Boise <> Spokane
<valorie> etc.
